
HN opinion: Stop trying to force Big O into software development - danielwbean
https://triplebyte.com/blog/counterpoint-stop-trying-to-force-big-o-into-software-development/?ref=hnpost
======
geophile
\- I think you mean quicksort is O(n log n), not O(log n).

\- I actually think you mean O(n^2), unless you specifically say you are
talking about the average case, which you didn't mention.

\- For interviewing: if you ask a shallow question you get a shallow answer.
So if you don't follow up and ask why foobarsort is O(n log n), then of course
you are going to have people game the question.

\- Having rich standard libraries should not be an excuse for ignorance. I
have interviewed people who find a suitable thing in some standard library,
and call it a day. Why an ordered map instead of unordered? Why this data
structure choice instead of that one (the library supports both)? They don't
know. If you can answer a big O question intelligently, and you can give me
reasons for your choices good. Otherwise, I recommend against hiring.

\- Why so complicated? Obviously n! <= n^n. So log(n!) < log(n^n) and log(n^n)
is n log(n). (Since you just want the big O.)

